# we lost a member last night



## devolve (Dec 14, 2010)

Chris Surtees passed away last night. He was involved in a motorcycle wreck.

prayers for his family right now.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry to read this. Tragic enough but more so right before Christmas. Prayers up for his family.

What was his user name please?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## devolve (Dec 14, 2010)

Al33 said:


> What was his user name please?



I dont remember. He spent most if his time over at tradgang. 

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=097482


----------



## Al33 (Dec 14, 2010)

devolve said:


> I dont remember. He spent most if his time over at tradgang.
> 
> http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=097482



Thanks! I just came from tradgang reading about him. Terrible tragedy. Obviously he was a good, caring, and generous man who will be missed dearly by many.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Ellbow (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent...so sad.
El


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2010)

Sad to hear. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2010)

Dang it man......... Chris was and is a Gooden for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2010)

very sorry to hear that. prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 14, 2010)

Bad news all around. Prayers for the family.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 14, 2010)

Prauers sent


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent, 
Truly Tragic News


----------



## pine nut (Dec 14, 2010)

That is so sad!  Prayers sent!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2010)

My regrets. In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent to him and his famly.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## onemoretime (Dec 15, 2010)

prayers go out to his  family


----------



## Sargent (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers to his family.


----------



## WildWillie (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 15, 2010)

What a shocker. I had yet to meet Chris in person,
but had gotten to know him pretty well thru pms's and such.
A good man, taken way too early from this earth.
He was an veteran of Iraq, a husband and father of three.
This note from his father, Larry.

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=097519

May God Bless them all.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 15, 2010)

Man I really hate to here that, my God be with his family in there time of need, and I will keep them in my prayers


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 15, 2010)

Very sad. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 15, 2010)

What a sad sad thing to happen. I pray for the family.


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Necedah (Dec 15, 2010)

There could be nothing worse than losing one of your children. 

God Bless this family.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff, thank you for posting Larry's post from TG. Chris's death is such a shock and immense loss to his Dad and Mom, his children and his family. Then add the loss to his friends....this man was special and his like will not be seen again, maybe ever. Prayers for strength and grace for his family and friends to survive this loss. Once again how fragile and short life can be is shown to us.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 15, 2010)

man I hate to hear that. Prayers on their way.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2010)

I read this posted on TG, thought it needed to go along with this post on Chris. We'd know what he a hero he was.

"I found an article on a local Columbus, Georgia TV Station’s website and discovered that in addition to all he was to everyone here, he was a highly decorated Veteran and a true American Hero."

Here’s the article:

Master Sgt. killed in vehicle accident on Victory Drive

FORT BENNING, GA - The Soldier who died as the result of a motor vehicle accident Monday night has been identified as Master Sgt. Christopher L. Surtees.

Surtees, 41, of Penscacola, Fla., died when the motorcycle he was riding collided with another vehicle Monday shortly after 7 p.m. The accident occurred on Victory Drive in front of the Raceway gas station.

He was assigned to Fort Benning's Maneuver Center of Excellence Headquarters and Headquarters Company.

Surtees had been on active duty since October 1990, and arrived at his current assignment here in October 2009.

His awards and decorations include a Bronze Star, two Meritorious Service Medals, seven Army Commendation Medals, ten Army Achievement Medals, six Good Conduct Medals, two National Defense Service Medals, two Iraq Campaign Medals, a Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, a Humanitarian Service Medal, a Korean Defense Service Medal, three Overseas Service Ribbons, a United Nations Iraq/Kuwait Observation Group Ribbon, three Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbons, two Combat Infantryman Badges, and an Expert Infantryman Badge.

The accident is under investigation. No further information is available for release at this time.

Source: Fort Benning Office of Public Affairs


----------



## robert carter (Dec 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for all. I did some horse trading with Chris and pm`s and such and could tell he was a good man.God promises Salvation but not another day on Earth. Be Ready.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear this...


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 16, 2010)

Just traded some broadheads with him a couple of weeks ago!  What a tragedy.  He will be deeply missed, as he was highly respected in our group of friends.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 16, 2010)

Prays to his family. God Bless. Mike


----------



## gurn (Dec 16, 2010)

Prayers sent. I'm sure he will be missed real bad.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 16, 2010)

A father, a brother, a son, a man, a soldier, a friend.... we miss you Brother.


----------

